# help in making career in games !!!



## 047 (Aug 11, 2010)

HI all....

i want to make my career in gaming industry... i hv done MCA and have good command on c and java. But i want to know what languages and level of these languages are required in game development. i am also thinking about learning 3Ds MAx or MAYA for character modelling. will it help me?

what other skills are required to step into gaming industry? also pls tell me different stages of game development. which stage is better as programming point of view?

thanx...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, please check out this thread... and specially posts of "jithin.rao"

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/career-pl...8042-need-career-guidance-game-developer.html


----------



## 047 (Aug 12, 2010)

thanx rhitwick...for the info... but even "jithin" was not able to tell  what languages to pursue. He is gud in his knowledge and advice that one  shud be best in his skills with gud portfolio but he didnt define that  what one shud do to step into gaming industry. self study is an option  but the main question remains the same that what one shud study i mean  what technologies one shud be knowing to prove himself.... for example  when a person steps into corporate world he is expected to have known  varius languages like c, c++, java and so on...along with its varius  levels like J2SE, J2EE, struts, hibernate etc....in the same way i  wanted to know what varius programming languages one shud go for.....

if m not clear to u pls ask me i will make u more clear....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 13, 2010)

u want to know what it takes to be in a gaming industry ?

first u must know that there are multitude of profiles. i think u will opt for game programmer. 

in programmer category there are multiple options :

>AI engineer
>studio developer
>sound expert
>VFX & animation expert
>game engine developer
>>>>etc.....

the most basic step to have good concept game engines, 3D animation and Artificial Intelligence (AI)

now comming to language part. it is a bit difficult...
>XNA frame work

>AI through LISP & PROLOG

>knowledge about how processor programming is done. download software specification sheet for and processor of intel to know how to proceed.

>good command over graphics in java and/or C. that includes the formulas of Digital Image Processing TO BE LEARNT BY HEART.

>knowing how to work with mathematical formulas for NURBS, splines, 2D 3D objects and s/w like 3DS-Max and Maya. at begineer level u can start with Blender. also with flash and photoshop.

i think that pretty much sums it up.

i once tried to make a game engine myself on C++ (faillure)

but still : THE HARD THINGS MUST BE DONE NOW, THE IMPOSSIBLE TAKES A LITTLE MORE TIME


----------

